# Instrument cluster removal



## RGT (Jul 18, 2011)

I am attempting to remove the instrument cluster and bezel assembly from a 66 GTO. I have everything disconnected that according to the manual is required. Headlight switch, ignition switsh,wiper switch and cigar lighter are all removed as is radio. The assembly does not want to come out. Is there something the factory manual forgot? Steering column is also out along with all AC ducts. Thanks for any help.


----------



## stevebrochu (Jun 25, 2012)

i am getting ready to do the same thing. what manual are you using? do you have the dash pad removed? i am hoping it turns out fairly easy. can you let me know what you had to do when you finish? good luck


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*66 cluster*

Did you remove the grounding bracket that is attached on top of the steering column shaft to the back of the dash? (I also responded to your previous post)


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*dash*

oops, sorry- I answered Steveb's post this morning.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*dash removal*

Are your headlight switch and lighter bezels completely off? You have to unscrew the lighter from the backside. Also, reach in back of the light switch and on top there is a spring loaded button. Push the little button on top and pull the switch stem completely out, then unscrew the bezel. Then she'll come out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Did you have the 1966>2006 GTO conversion?


----------

